
Getting Started with Nix - ojizero
https://blog.ojizero.tech/posts/getting-started-with-nix/
======
ojizero
I've started a new blog to experiment with writing and share any
experiences/experiments I make!

This is effectively the first real post in it, about a very rudimentary
introduction into Nix, I aim for this to be a series of sorts as I experiment
more with Nix!

